# How to withdraw Indian PF amount when migrating to Australia



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I got my PR few months back, and I am looking to permanently migrate to Australia in April/May 2013. I will be putting down my papers in my current company very soon, and I wanted to know the procedure to withdraw my Employee provident fund (EPF) amount. Is is possible to withdraw the entire amount at once and if yes, then how long does it take for the amount to be credited into our account. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my PR few months back, and I am looking to permanently migrate to Australia in April/May 2013. I will be putting down my papers in my current company very soon, and I wanted to know the procedure to withdraw my Employee provident fund (EPF) amount. Is is possible to withdraw the entire amount at once and if yes, then how long does it take for the amount to be credited into our account. Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


When you resign, you also put the EPF withdrawl form..Depending on your Organization's EPF A/C is in a Bank or a Trust, they will either accept your EPF withdrawl during resignation or after your Full and Final Settlement.

After 60 days of your last working day, you need to contact your HR department to porcess you EPF for which w=they will take another month..

So about 3 months from your last working day, you can expect the money to be in your account


----------



## zakavath_sydney (Dec 28, 2012)

Hi Katy, Firstly congrats on getting PR ...
Secondly, after you put down papers in the current company, It takes 3 months to credit to your account


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

oh ! thats too long a wait.

is there any way to get it processed any faster showing PR for migration or sth. Citi bank guy told the A/C converts to NRO A/C after leaving India on PR. PF amount can come to my A/C can be remitted overseas (not sure how being off shore)


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> oh ! thats too long a wait.
> 
> is there any way to get it processed any faster showing PR for migration or sth. Citi bank guy told the A/C converts to NRO A/C after leaving India on PR. PF amount can come to my A/C can be remitted overseas (not sure how being off shore)


Dont fall into the trap, Citi will charge you a lot for converting any money from NRO/NRE account..I have had personal experience. I dont use Citi to transfer any money anywhere unless very urgent

What you can do is keep your salary account open with minimum balance and once all the settlements from company are done, you can tell a relative to do a western union money transfer.

Citi's money is routed from Singapore. Make sure you are aware of all charges and stuff.

It is possible tha they removed all the charges and stuff they used to, I had really bad experience when I had to transfer school fees in USD about 4-5 years ago. They charge more by saying money gets credited in 2-3 days and claim they are fastest


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Dont fall into the trap, Citi will charge you a lot for converting any money from NRO/NRE account..I have had personal experience. I dont use Citi to transfer any money anywhere unless very urgent
> 
> What you can do is keep your salary account open with minimum balance and once all the settlements from company are done, you can tell a relative to do a western union money transfer.
> 
> ...



did u mean NRO/NRI A/C has different rates.
the grid i got for shuvida salary A/C was this (it's not tht bad)

It is as per attached grid

$0 499.99 NIL
$500 9999.99	20
*$10000 ~ $24999.99	$25*
$25000 49999.99	30
$50000 74999.99	35
$75000 99999.99	40
$100000 199999.99	45
$200000 AND ABOVE	50


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> did u mean NRO/NRI A/C has different rates.


Yes, the rate seems decent. does this include conversion mark up fee?


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

findraj said:


> Yes, the rate seems decent. does this include conversion mark up fee?


I think so, its all inclusive but the currency conversion does the trick for them i suppose, need to check with Relationship manager for how to get a best rate


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> I think so, its all inclusive but the currency conversion does the trick for them i suppose, need to check with Relationship manager for how to get a best rate


Yup..


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks findraj and zakavath_sydney  60 days is too long..but atleast we can get the entire amount..so thats good..


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks findraj and zakavath_sydney  60 days is too long..but atleast we can get the entire amount..so thats good..


Its actually 90 days..60 days after your last day and then 30 days to process


----------



## katy_aus (Aug 3, 2012)

findraj said:


> Its actually 90 days..60 days after your last day and then 30 days to process


OK..gr8..thanks for the info.. :clap2:


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

katy_aus said:


> Thanks findraj and zakavath_sydney  60 days is too long..but atleast we can get the entire amount..so thats good..



am i correct in thinking they will deduct TAX @ highest slab (eg 30%+) on total amount (Employee+Employer contribution).


----------



## findraj (Sep 24, 2012)

thewall said:


> am i correct in thinking they will deduct TAX @ highest slab (eg 30%+) on total amount (Employee+Employer contribution).


Nope, EPF is not taxable


----------



## chptp (Oct 10, 2012)

It's old thread but thought I'll add some points here.

1) EPF is not taxable provided you have maintained the account for at lest 5 years. Although they may not deduct tax while paying you but you have to show that in your IT returns.

2) 2 months waiting period is if you have given resigned as reason for leaving. If you say migrating permanently then the form can be submitted immediately. You have to attach visa, passport and ticket copies. My only doubt in this case is if the HR of your company is not aware of this rule then he will follow the regular practice and submit the for only after 2 months.


----------



## dink2s (Aug 20, 2016)

Hi,

I read that if we are migrating to a different country then we can withdraw the EPF immediately....Anyone knows how long it takes for the money to come in account if the withdrawal form submitted immediately after resigning ? Has anyone done that? Pls share your experience...


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It took less than a month for me.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

It took less than a month for me. There is a clause for people who got PR/Green card etc.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Clause for PR/Green Card info is available in PF site or got to know from employer?



trinkasharma said:


> It took less than a month for me. There is a clause for people who got PR/Green card etc.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

http://www.rtiindia.org/forum/attac...withdrawl-through-form-19-a-form_19_wi-ec-pdf

Page 2.
"Migrating from India on permanent settlement abroad "
I got the form from Wipro.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> http://www.rtiindia.org/forum/attac...withdrawl-through-form-19-a-form_19_wi-ec-pdf
> 
> Page 2.
> "Migrating from India on permanent settlement abroad "
> I got the form from Wipro.




Brilliant one. Thanks a lot. However, the link is not working.l for the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

trinkasharma said:


> http://www.rtiindia.org/forum/attac...withdrawl-through-form-19-a-form_19_wi-ec-pdf
> 
> Page 2.
> "Migrating from India on permanent settlement abroad "
> I got the form from Wipro.




Never mind. Got the form. Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## awareness (Feb 10, 2016)

Any one know how long it will take for amount to be credited after resignation if PF is managed by Trust (Employer's PF Trust)?

Thanks...


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi Hari,

Is it the same form 19 available from EPF site link?

http://www.epfindia.com/site_docs/PDFs/Downloads_PDFs/Form19.pdf



hari_it_ram said:


> Never mind. Got the form. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

_ritz said:


> Hi Hari,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don't think we can use this as it's very specific Wipro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## _ritz (Oct 14, 2016)

Ok. But in general if anyone wants to withdraw full PF amount after getting a PR then what process should be followed?



hari_it_ram said:


> I don't think we can use this as it's very specific Wipro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
I think in 2014 we came to know about the scheme of one account for EPF which was like having a UAN number and that time I was in my previous company, so I got a UAN account and my previous company's PF got transferred to UAN account. In my current company I gave this UAN account for my PF account, so for my current company the PF would be coming in that UAN account. So does somebody know what is the process for getting PF amount transferred to bank account when the PF is maintained as a UAN account? Please suggest. Thanks.


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

_ritz said:


> Ok. But in general if anyone wants to withdraw full PF amount after getting a PR then what process should be followed?




Each company maintains a special team to process these request. They will make the process easier. Application will be process after 2 months from last working date. 

With the new forms we can even withdraw to our bank accounts that I haven't tried yet. But did a transferred via EPF which worked like a magic with no follow up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Please excuse typos.


----------



## misecmisc (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi All,
Regarding withdrawing PF amount, I have heard that when we move to a different country, we can withdraw the PF amount - is it correct? Can we withdraw the complete PF amount? Is there any online process for withdrawing the PF amount from UAN account? Any information here please. Thanks.


----------



## awareness (Feb 10, 2016)

misecmisc said:


> Hi All,
> Regarding withdrawing PF amount, I have heard that when we move to a different country, we can withdraw the PF amount - is it correct? Can we withdraw the complete PF amount? Is there any online process for withdrawing the PF amount from UAN account? Any information here please. Thanks.


Yes we can withdraw the entire PF amount. Also if you have EPS (Employee Pension Scheme), you can withdraw that as well.

I submitted the withdrawal forms to payroll department of my company when I resigned. They will process it only 60 days after the date of leaving the company. Once they started processing, I got the amount transferred electronically to my account in 2 weeks.


----------

